# Glasses or Contacts



## alittleweirdo (Apr 21, 2004)

I currently wear glasses, but have been thinking about contacts. I wore hard lenses for awhile in high school, but was too lazy to bother with them in college. and now I've started thinking about trying disposable lenses. What do you think looks better? What's better for wearing eye makeup? I feel like eye makeup will be more noticeable with contacts, but then I worry about my eyes being more sensitive. And laser surgery isn't an option for me, so I have to wear glasses or contacts...


----------



## Shoediva (Apr 22, 2004)

I think there are some really sexy frames out there, ones which I actually been browsing since soon I will be wearing some too. BUT I think if you are going out and do some dramatic eye makeup then you should surely opt for the contacts. Having both is probably best.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 22, 2004)

I agree with having both, if makeup is a real concern (dramatic effects). I only wear glasses, because I can't bring myself to put something in my eye. Maybe one day I'll try it.


----------



## alittleweirdo (Apr 22, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Kage_sCupotea* I agree with having both, if makeup is a real concern (dramatic effects). I only wear glasses, because I can't bring myself to put something in my eye. Maybe one day I'll try it.



Putting contacts in actually isn't that bad... you get used to it pretty fast. My main problem with hard lenses was that I had to clean them everday and soak them in special stuff once a week. I think I'll look into disposeable soft lenses, since they're easier to take care of. And would be nice to have just for special occasions and stuff


----------

